# The First Crow!



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahhh!
This morning, around 7:00 am before school, I went outside to refill the chicken's waterer. On my way out, I was throwing out some garbage from the house into the outdoor trash cans by our shed. Just as I tossed the trash and was about to turn and head to the coop, I heard it - a loud, piercing rooster cry! Not a full on crow, but more of an almost-finished one. It was amazing! Upon hearing this I sprinted to the coop to see my little 11 week old Wigwam standing in the middle, his long neck still stretched out. I turned my back for a second to grab a shovel scoop to pick up some poo, and when I did he crowed again, and I was right there!
I dropped the shovel and turned around to see if I could see him do it again. He walked under the shaded part of the run where I couldn't see him and then crowed again. After those three crows, his voice was...deepened. I was shocked! And happy and the same time. I stepped into the run and picked up Wigwam, after he tried to run away and got in a corner. He relaxed and I stroked him all over, way too excited for him. I was telling him "Good rooster" a lot. Then he peeped like a baby, and that was too cute. I set him down and not being able to contain my excitement, ran all the way back to the house, yelling "Wigwam crowed! Wigwam crowed!" My mom said, "Really? Wow!" She thought it was neat. I ran downstairs into my brother's room and woke him up and told him. He was tired, though, so he just said "Cool." 
My dad was leaving for work and I told him and the first thing he says is "Doesn't that mean it's time for us to give him away?" I stuttered along explaining how I'll figure things out, then ran off. 
My friend is coming over today, so I can talk to her more about her grandparent's farm and figure out a way for Wigs to have his new home. 

By the way, my first 4H chicken show is September 28th, and I'm trying to prep my chickens but they are still pretty skittish. Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Usually that first crow sounds like they're being strangled or being run over by a truck. I'll bet he's been practicing when you weren't around.

I don't know enough about 4H. The issue you might be having is the breeds you've chosen, some never adapt to being handled even when done several times a day.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry you'll be giving up Wigwam. Sounds like a loveable rooster.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Usually that first crow sounds like they're being strangled or being run over by a truck. I'll bet he's been practicing when you weren't around.
> 
> I don't know enough about 4H. The issue you might be having is the breeds you've chosen, some never adapt to being handled even when done several times a day.


Yep. I bet you he has been practicing. That crow was nothing like being strangled at all, it was a well pronounced crow.
The breeds I have are:
A Golden Laced Wynadotte
A Plymouth Rock
An Australorp
An Easter Egger (Wigwam)

I researched a lot on these breeds about friendliness and laying ability. Our chicken that is the most skittish is Petal, the Golden Laced Wynadotte. Wigwam, Atari, and Raisin are all fairly docile. Raisin and Atari give you a little bit of chase, but not much. Wigwam will make you run for him, though. After you catch him, he relaxes and becomes a very sweet baby.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Usually that first crow sounds like they're being strangled or being run over by a truck. I'll bet he's been practicing when you weren't around.
> 
> I don't know enough about 4H. The issue you might be having is the breeds you've chosen, some never adapt to being handled even when done several times a day.


Well, I found this website called No Crow Collar, and they seem like a great business. The collar looks comfortable and I think that it will silence Wigwam enough to be manageable! Hen saddles may also work. Keep in mind that my chickens get to free range for about 15 minutes per day. They are fine being confined to the coop and run, too. Wigwam would get to free range more at the other farm, but he gets his fix of it here, too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wigwam7, I know how much you love your chickens and you're taking them to a 4H show September 28th. 
I want to caution you about poultry biosecurity. You have beautiful, very healthy chickens thanks to the great care that you've provided your chickens.
Some people dont take care of their chickens as well as you do. These same people bring their chickens to chicken shows. There is always the possibility that their chickens might be sick or have parasites. You may or may not see them sick because chickens are experts at hiding illnesses.
The bad thing is that sick chickens can easily infect your healthy chickens. Even if you pet or pick up someone else's chicken, and then you handle one of your chickens, there's a chance that your chickens will eventually get sick. Almost like how a person catches a cold from another person.
I'm not meaning to scare you but I have read many horror stories about people that have been to poultry shows and swap meets, then their chickens have gotten sick soon afterwards. The end result isnt good.
I'm very familiar with most chicken respiratory diseases and their symptoms, and this is what usually occurs at shows and swap meets.
I suggest that you google "poultry biosecurity" and familiarize yourself with it, you'll be glad you did for the health, safety, and welfare of your chickens.
Good luck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't they just have to destroy a bunch of pigs that were being shown at a 4H show in the midwest?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know there was swine flu found in pigs at the local county fair.I'm staying away from all the fairs this year.No corndogs or waffles.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My first batch of chickens had 4 roos (separated) and I used to lay in bed in the morning and know exactly who was crowing.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Wigwam7, I know how much you love your chickens and you're taking them to a 4H show September 28th.
> I want to caution you about poultry biosecurity. You have beautiful, very healthy chickens thanks to the great care that you've provided your chickens.
> Some people dont take care of their chickens as well as you do. These same people bring their chickens to chicken shows. There is always the possibility that their chickens might be sick or have parasites. You may or may not see them sick because chickens are experts at hiding illnesses.
> The bad thing is that sick chickens can easily infect your healthy chickens. Even if you pet or pick up someone else's chicken, and then you handle one of your chickens, there's a chance that your chickens will eventually get sick. Almost like how a person catches a cold from another person.
> ...


At the 4H office, there was a pamphlet on biosecurity and I read it. Long before I actually got my chickens, I was doing lots of research and biosecurity was an important topic. At my house, I usually wear similar clothes to the coop and always throw them in the dirty laundry after I visit with them. I wear all sorts of different shoes, but they are usually shoes that just stay at the house. I also clean the coop once a day, scooping out all the waste, old feathers, and shavings that have fallen from the open pop door. 
I will talk to my parents and brother about this. I may not go to the show in September anyways, only because I want our chickens to fully mature and become very docile when being handled before we show them.
Thanks for the warning, though! If I do ever do a chicken show, I will make sure to keep everything as clean and germ-free as possible.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> My first batch of chickens had 4 roos (separated) and I used to lay in bed in the morning and know exactly who was crowing.


Aww. That's cute. Well, since we only have one roo, I guess we will always know too, haha!!


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Sorry you'll be giving up Wigwam. Sounds like a loveable rooster.


I haven't made the final decision yet. I will post a thread about the whole choice later...I'm still thinking on it. Wigwam only crows around 7:00 am, and we can't hear him from the house anyway. It bothers no one, since our neighbors are part time and only come in the summers.


----------

